# Egg Sharing 35+



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi,
I know the usual cut-off age for egg sharing is 35. I read somewhere recently (but cannot locate it now) that some clinics are considering using the eggs of women over 35 because of the shortage.

As we have and are using donor sperm, I would feel very happy to share my eggs but am 36, 37 next month. 

If anyone has any information about this, or how I can find out any more about it, I would be grateful.
Good luck everyone
Mable


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi mable

the best thing to do really is contact clinics - some websites have the egg-share rules on the site - others you will need to ring and ask.

i know some clinics go up to 36 but not heard of any going over that.....

good luck

ritz.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Mable

I probably am not going to be much help!

but thought i would say that some clinics do allow you to donate up to age 36

However i think a while back there was a post about a clinic who had some older donors

So it may be worthwhile contacting them to check it out

Sorry cant be more helpful

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Mable,  

As far as I'm aware only the CARE Clinic group will go up to the age of 36 all the others are 35 and under.

They will only consider donors over 35-36 if it is to produce a sibling for a child thats been concieved via egg share previously and other exceptional circumstances.

This was something I asked my consultant when I egg shared..and I got the information from him.

Good luck

Love

Vicki x


----------

